# Wondering about peoples thoughts on Intermittent fasting vs Keto?



## Voltrader (Jul 9, 2015)

I am currently cutting before I go on cycle here.  I tend to have better results on Intermittent fasting then Keto.  Well similar results but I feel better on intermittent fasting.  Just curious on others thoughts and experiences.  Just looking for a discussion.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 9, 2015)

I found keto got me more lean the if diet.... But keto I have a lot less energy.


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 9, 2015)

I like cheeseburgers.


----------



## Voltrader (Jul 9, 2015)

Keto is never sustainable for me. 2-3 weeks and I want to be done. Intermittent fasting seems a bit more natural both I struggle with energy.   I make sure I take BCAA's while I work out especially if I am working out fasted.  I have seem studies on fasting and Gh spikes and I here guys talk about that with intermittent fasting but I think you have to go longer then 16 hours though.

I like double cheeseburgers with bacon and a 20oz Double IPA to throw it back.  This is why I have to talk diets.  I have no problem staying clean for the most part when cycling because I feel money spent do it right.  It is off blast when I have problems.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 9, 2015)

Have you ever thought to try an intermittent keto fasting diet lol?


----------



## Voltrader (Jul 9, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Have you ever thought to try an intermittent keto fasting diet lol?



You know how brutal that would be.  BUt NO DOC I have not thought about or want to think about it.  It would probably be highly effective except NOBODY would want to be around me.  I probably be better off running high doses of tren and be more pleasurable.

Hey on a side note though we could package it and sell it to those Beachbody goofballs.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 9, 2015)

Gotta weigh both sides

IF diet has a lot to do with your schedule 

16-18 hour fast, workout fasted and first meal 2-3 hours post workout is the optimal way to run it.. but work family  etc can get in the way. Also depending on your cal intake it can be hard to get down 3k cals in 6-8 hours. 

Keto is 0-50 carbs a day ( indirect carbs ) but leaves you a lot of the time feeling tired or no energy ....depends on the person. Also the meat sweats and better add some fiber in unless you wanna poop eod... You also gotta factor in the fats you want. 

Or skip all this and just eat healthy and at a cal def. Add some cardio


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 9, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I like cheeseburgers.



And large Chocolate shakes


----------



## Coldblooded (Sep 10, 2018)

I have good success with Keto, I'm 6'1 and 205 down from 240. Did it all with keto and lifting. Also there are alot of good foods available on Amazon to help get you through the rough spots and the dreaded Keto flu. Just my .02


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 12, 2018)

Intermittent fasting has worked for me in the past. 16/8 worked best, like someone mentioned earlier, supplement with BCAA to try to preserve your muscle mass.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2018)

Bizzybone said:


> supplement with BCAA.



Wanna fight about it?


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wanna fight about it?



I would think BCAA will help to preserve lean muscle mass if worked out fasted? Especially on a calories deficit.


----------



## Bizzybone (Sep 12, 2018)

Body utilizes three sources for energy. Fat, carbs, and protein. I believe carbs or glucose are the primary source for energy. If depleted, body will take muscle mass and break it down into amino acids to use as energy. Fat is there as a last resort .?Maybe I’m wrong! But that’s what I always thought.


----------

